# friday arrival



## walter branche (Aug 16, 2014)

oldest known iver johnson ladies bike ,, 115.00 in 1892


----------



## walter branche (Aug 16, 2014)

*more ,love from fitchburg*


----------



## Butch (Aug 16, 2014)

I like it. Nice find! Looks like heavy spokes in the wheels and chicken wire skirt guards are cool too. What manufacturer is it?


----------



## walter branche (Aug 16, 2014)

*1st year for ladies Iver Johnson*

1st year for Ladies model , 1st pneumatic tired example ,1892 ,, have searched the world ,and can not find another  , found in barn , purchased from original owners family ,, they kept the tool bag ,,  Thanks to Bill Blythe for helping me ,,wpb


----------



## bricycle (Aug 16, 2014)

Way to go Walter!


----------



## Eddieman (Aug 16, 2014)

*Neat Ride*

Very interesting bike. So much to look at. Adjustable crank, brace at down tube to seat tube, skinny chain stays, seat suspension, pedals (rubber?), crank housing. Does the rear hub free wheel or is it direct drive? 

Eddie


----------



## mike j (Aug 16, 2014)

Ditto on all of the above, really cool bike, an awful lot going on there. Looking forward to seeing where you go with it.


----------



## walter branche (Aug 16, 2014)

*fixed drive*

direct-- fixed drive , chain adjusts at bottom bracket ,,  serial number 1819 , 1ST model ladies Iver Johnson 1892 ,1 st year for air in tires 1892 (pneumatic).. I have searched the world for another to compare it with ,, no success, I also am getting 1893 ,ladies , that has a  tangent  spoke arrangement with wood rims , thanks for the comments , on this very rare , amazing example ,, walter branche--attention fitchburg ,, IVER JOHNSON Museum curator


----------



## catfish (Aug 16, 2014)

Very nice. Glad you got it.


----------



## walter branche (Aug 16, 2014)

*thank you , it was a feel good friday !!!*



Willie Davidson ,grandson of founder of Harley Davidson motor co. posing with my 1888 Gormully and Jeffrie ,, 46 inch american light champion , ordinary safety


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 16, 2014)

Awesome bike, Walter.
 A lot of high wheel tech, on this one. ( spoon brake, spokes that thread into the hub flange, etc.) 
Did Iver Johnson  build high wheel bikes?


----------



## walter branche (Aug 16, 2014)

*thanks*

they did some work for columbia ,I was told ,also made parts for an unusual ordinary ,called a springfield roadster , it had levers ,and a gear drive on the front wheel


----------



## videoranger (Aug 16, 2014)

The ladies Iver is in wonderful condition and a significant museum piece. It appears to have slotted mounting holes on the crank arms for adjusting the pedals. I've never seen that before.


----------



## walter branche (Aug 16, 2014)

*thanks*

yes, this whole bike has very nice ,high quality featues , it is metal sculpture ..  the way the bb is set up is very cool also , thanks pb


----------



## carlitos60 (Aug 16, 2014)

*Tooooo nice!!*

That is TOOOOO NICE!! for the Eye!!!  As Cool As It Gets!!!!!
Super Nice Find!

Good Luck with It!!!!


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 16, 2014)

Now that is extra crispy. I like the look. Are you going to use it for lawn decoration or are you going to restore it?


----------



## walter branche (Aug 16, 2014)

*its out near the sprinkler*

thanks , lizards like it , i like to see the water drip off from it being in the rain  ,,  ,i am trying to part it out ,,  if there is something you need ,,let me know  ,, there is a nut on it and a few screws loose


----------



## kccomet (Aug 23, 2014)

part it out....... how much is the complete bike


----------



## Iverider (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm sure that was a joke. He mentioned in an earlier post he had not found one like it in existence. Would be hard to sell parts for something no one else has...


----------



## walter branche (Aug 24, 2014)

*interested in transaction ,??*

I DOUBT THERE IS ANY PERSON ON THIS WEBSITE WHO REALIZES THE HISTORICAL IMPORTANCE OF THIS EXAMPLE $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$, walter branche-velocipede adventures


----------



## chitown (Aug 24, 2014)

walter branche said:


> I DOUBT THERE IS ANY PERSON ON THIS WEBSITE WHO REALIZES THE HISTORICAL IMPORTANCE OF THIS EXAMPLE $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$, walter branche-velocipede adventures




Realizing the importance is one thing. Having the bank account to turn that realization into a transaction is another matter.

Beautiful bike Walter. Congrats on finding her.


----------



## Iverider (Aug 24, 2014)

walter branche said:


> I DOUBT THERE IS ANY PERSON ON THIS WEBSITE WHO REALIZES THE HISTORICAL IMPORTANCE OF THIS EXAMPLE $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$, walter branche-velocipede adventures




Could you elaborate please?


----------



## velo-vecchio (Aug 25, 2014)

*Medication must be wearing off*

It would be a shame to part out such a lovely bike - to quote a friend "have a heart, don't part." ... and since it was recently discovered you do have a heart. 
Hope you're well.


----------



## walter branche (Aug 25, 2014)

*it was a joke ,*

parting out --it was only ,a joke ,, this is an amazing bike that has never been touched with a tool, every part that came with this model , is here ,nothing missing,,the jokes were stupid  O K 
 ,, there is a nut for sale (humor),screw loose(humor)


----------

